# Make a Collage Representing a Type Guessing Game Thread



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Sorry, best title I could think of, this was the idea of @brightflashes

Basically the idea is to make a type to try to convey the idea of one of the Enneagram types (or perhaps instinctual stackings, etc) and others will guess which type you were attempting to portray.

Because this thread should generate discussion and...guessing, feel free not to just guess the type above you, but perhaps the previous three collages.

Can be 'as I relate to this type' (whether it's your core or not) or simply objective. But please do not be defensive about what others see in your collages; feel free to argue but this is about the collage, not the person behind it.

I will begin, made this collage a long time ago to try to represent one of the types.
ugh couldn't find the one I actually wanted to post so this ugly one I guess


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

I *really* like this collage. The words that come to mind is paths, wandering, exploring, darkness and fantasy, waiting, and time. It seems as though there's a search outside the self in the bottom middle picture and the top right picture that is self-destructive. The whole feel is very 4 to me. 

I see a case for 9 and 5 because of the withdrawal but I don't want to overanalyze it, so I'm going with 4w5 sx/sp tritype 495.

Edit to add: the picture on the top left is something I'm drawn to. It looks exciting and peaceful, especially at night. It's the sort of path I'd want to follow to have a paranormal experience with fairies or something like that. I'm very attracted to the idea of having experiences that don't offer easy explanations and I think that's why I like that picture so much. The picture of the hands and the candle is terrifying because it looks like someone is completely incapable of realizing the irrationality in their holding onto the candle for so long.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

This one should be easy.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

@brightflashes I like your analysis a lot but 4 was not the type I was going for  @Immolate how is this easy? :shocked: 
Going for 3 because I think there's a theme of anonymity...all the umbrellas, all the cages, all the cats, shadows of the chair, unseen murderer, unseen prey...and an emphasis on the shadow...people are defined by the shadow they cast on the world, not their actual present. Threatening images of course make me think it's meant to be a head type collage but I can see this as 3 too, the danger comes from the deep (unexplored shame and layers) and hidden (behind the curtain, of course you should never ask about the man behind the curtain - but he's still there).

This collage I made for a character, well I was gathering images for a type and a lot of them seemed to fit my character who (I hope) is that type so I made it that because...I wanted to))

(found a whole bunch of pictures I really like! so I'm super excited about making collages now but I think I'm distracting myself from serious thing I'm supposed to be doing so I'm giving it a rest for the rest of the day haha)


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

@Immolate 

Yours seems 6. The black cats and superstition, threats, shadows, an imminent attack...


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@*The Night's Queen* @*brightflashes* It was my rather pessimistic take on the social instinct (closeness and togetherness without intimacy, social roles and expectations as prisons, the strong preying on the weak, etc); 6 would come closest for type.

[HR][/HR]
I was told I failed with this one.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

The Night's Queen said:


>


Is this meant to be 1ish?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Immolate said:


> Is this meant to be 1ish?


No
Yours...7?


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

The Night's Queen said:


> No
> *Yours...7?*


Yes, 7w6, I didn't fail after all. Would you say there's anything off about it or a better way to represent the type?

Your collages have the same feel to me. You do that hazy thing.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Immolate said:


> Yes, 7w6, I didn't fail after all. Would you say there's anything off about it or a better way to represent the type?
> 
> Your collages have the same feel to me. You do that hazy thing.


Well, I don't consider myself the 7 expert haha but to me it looks extremely 7w6ish
Hm, that's interesting to me, the style seems so different))


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Was going to do all 9 and make people match them to the type but the last one was so frustrating and unsuccessful that I don't want to anymore
edit: Nah, I'll do it


















































































yayyy I finished the collages
Completely ran out of ideas for the last one :laughing:
I wanted to make them really unstereotypical and difficult to guess but instead they're really obvious lol, oh well


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@The Night's Queen I like those better. 

I'll say the Dean collage is something like 8. "I think I'll miss you forever" seems 9. "...hard land" possibly 5? "...always music" 7? I don't want to believe you posted them in order. 

I'll come back to this later.

Edit: "Oh, you gave me such a fright" I laughed.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Immolate said:


> Yes, 7w6, I didn't fail after all. Would you say there's anything off about it or a better way to represent the type?


I really like your collage for a type 7. I think it's interesting that the feel of the collage you made - scattered, somewhat schizophrenic (suspended between reality and fantasy), disjointed, and overwhelmed - are all things that I have an aversion for. It would take quite a bit of stepping outside of the boy for me to make a collage like that.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Immolate said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=164034" target="_blank">The Night's Queen</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> I like those better.
> 
> ...


Here, I'm finished, all 9 now) Should be easier to guess now (not saying all your guesses were wrong but)
Was sad I ended up using Dean, wanted to avoid recognizable faces, only picture I could find that had the right vibe though, had such a good idea for that collage and it was sooo hard to find pictures.
the 'fright' line is a song quote lol and I just heard it without melody and intonation of singer and now it seems really funny haha)) so ignore that! 


* *


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

The Night's Queen said:


> Here, I'm finished, all 9 now) Should be easier to guess now ***(not saying all your guesses were wrong but)***


Then I'll leave it to someone else.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

The Night's Queen said:


> Was going to do all 9 and make people match them to the type but the last one was so frustrating and unsuccessful that I don't want to anymore
> edit: Nah, I'll do it
> 
> 
> ...


The bolded :shocked: :laughing:

The music one is probably 7, not sure what else it would be but at the same time I can see some kind of 4. The waltz is 4 I think? I really like that one!

The pick up truck one maybe 6w7 with 2w3 fix? 
Oh you gave me such a fright seems 3 I think but don't feel like you intended it to be 3, really can't find 3 though 
And this looks...proud and vain to me haha, but maybe could see 8 too?

Think I'll miss you forever seems maybe 9, and a bit 2-y? Or maybe the first one is 9?

The last one is 1 I think.

Hard land of the winter 5?

Winter wouldn't leave us alone, some of the images remind me of 3+6+7, so that one could be 3 maybe? But not sure about the quote 





edit: They know songs one from the first page seems like some kind of 5+6+8+9 thing with so/sp maybe? Like 6w5 and 8w9?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Immolate said:


> This one should be easy.


I'd say 6w5-3w4-8w9 for this one, I really like it!

And the one you intended to be 7w6 does look 7w6, not knowledgeable enough about 7 to know if it really _is_ 7 when analysed in depth but it looks 7, if that makes sense.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> And the one you intended to be 7w6 does *look* 7w6, not knowledgeable enough about 7 to know if it really _is_ 7 when analysed in depth but *it looks* 7, if that makes sense.


Do you mean color, sense of space or movement, something else?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Immolate said:


> Then I'll leave it to someone else.


(
Actually, you did get one right)



Amaranthine said:


> The music one is probably 7, not sure what else it would be but at the same time I can see some kind of 4. The waltz is 4 I think? I really like that one!


No to the music one, yes to the waltz one)



> The pick up truck one maybe 6w7 with 2w3 fix?


Yes - well I didn't have fixes or wings in mind, intended it to be 6 though)
(It was supposed to be a lot better :crying



> Oh you gave me such a fright seems 3 I think but don't feel like you intended it to be 3, really can't find 3 though
> And this looks...proud and vain to me haha, but maybe could see 8 too?
> 
> Think I'll miss you forever seems maybe 9, and a bit 2-y? Or maybe the first one is 9?


fright isn't 3, miss you forever isn't 9



> The last one is 1 I think.
> 
> Hard land of the winter 5?


yes and yes)



> Winter wouldn't leave us alone, some of the images remind me of 3+6+7, so that one could be 3 maybe? But not sure about the quote


Not 3 (I'm feeling really silly about my actual 3 collage )



> edit: They know songs one from the first page seems like some kind of 5+6+8+9 thing with so/sp maybe? Like 6w5 and 8w9?


Yeah, I just meant it to be 6, that works)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

No time for other things right now but @The Night's Queen is the music one 3?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

The Night's Queen said:


> @Amaranthine sx 3?


Yes!


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

My take on a certain enneagram type... The glitch in most of the pics was intended.


* *




*glitch* gliCH, glitches, noun - _short-lived fault in a system; often used to describe a transient fault that corrects itself, and is therefore difficult to troubleshoot. There is no consensus on the exact difference between a glitch and a bug, but in general video game culture, a glitch is sometimes defined as an error with an only slightly game affecting nature, by altering a game's visuals, audio or mechanics possibly temporarily, while a bug would be a genuine functionality-breaking problem._


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

@lolalalah I could see the last one you posted as being either a 1 or a 4.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

brightflashes said:


> @lolalalah I could see the last one you posted as being either a 1 or a 4.


Eh? Why? I had neither in mind. 

P.S: I didn't exactly go for the artist type, maybe try reading into what the art itself reveals?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

nvm


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

lolalalah said:


> Eh? Why? I had neither in mind.


I chose the 1 because of their ability to go into any situation and see the one thing that is incongruent about the situation. It seemed as though there was incongruencies in a lot of the pictures. I would imagine that a core 1 would see those incongruencies as big enough that if they were projecting the mind's eye into an image, that image would come through as much more distorted than the reality of the image.

Had I not gone to the trouble of reading the definition of glitch that you posted, I wouldn't have thought of type 4. However, type 4s tend to feel that there's some sort of personality trait or characteristic that is "wrong" or somehow out of synch with the rest of the world. Usually this trait is obsessed over and an ambiguous attitude is formed about it. Either this trait is what makes them unique and it is seen as an asset or it's this trait that makes them an outlier and it makes them "incapable" of fitting in. Most often, the trait is seen as both in different circumstances. Sometimes the trait (or traits) are extremely pronounced and sometimes, it's just a subtle feeling of being somehow "other". 

That's my reasoning behind 1 or 4. 

I can say that I'm a type 5 and my tritype is 514, so maybe I'm projecting my own sense of 1 and 4 onto the image?


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

brightflashes said:


> I chose the 1 because of their ability to go into any situation and see the one thing that is incongruent about the situation. It seemed as though there was incongruencies in a lot of the pictures. I would imagine that a core 1 would see those incongruencies as big enough that if they were projecting the mind's eye into an image, that image would come through as much more distorted than the reality of the image.
> 
> Had I not gone to the trouble of reading the definition of glitch that you posted, I wouldn't have thought of type 4. However, type 4s tend to feel that there's some sort of personality trait or characteristic that is "wrong" or somehow out of synch with the rest of the world. Usually this trait is obsessed over and an ambiguous attitude is formed about it. Either this trait is what makes them unique and it is seen as an asset or it's this trait that makes them an outlier and it makes them "incapable" of fitting in. Most often, the trait is seen as both in different circumstances. Sometimes the trait (or traits) are extremely pronounced and sometimes, it's just a subtle feeling of being somehow "other".
> 
> ...


I like your interpretation, but it's not it; my metaphor of the glitch is different (hint: it represents one fault which affects the normal functioning of the self)


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> Because those pictures look really...simple and humble, made me think of 3 immediately but 369 6 disintegration to 3, just expect 3 to look different, always get shocked by how 6-ish 3 is.


This may be what Paradigm was referring to about the perception of 3s. 

Is 6 the vanilla everyman?



owlet said:


> Curious what people say for this:
> 
> * *


Would you prefer a few more guesses before explaining what you meant here? Suggestions so far: 9, 5, 3.

[HR][/HR]
This one should also be straightforward:










Again, it's my idea of a type, not what I think a specific type will choose for themselves. No traps. Just share honest impressions and input.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

@Lolalalah 6? Your hints are just confusing me more but...6 could make sense?
[MENTION=229794]Immolate 9? Empty mind, merging, iceberg effect?


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

The Night's Queen said:


> Lolalalah 6? Your hints are just confusing me more but...6 could make sense?
> @*Immolate* 9? Empty mind, merging, iceberg effect?



It's 9, but what do you mean by iceberg effect? Also not so much empty-mind as self-avoidance.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Immolate said:


> It's 9, but what do you mean by iceberg effect? Also not so much empty-mind as self-avoidance.


Yeah, that was just best way I could quickly think of to summarize that picture)
I was wrong about the iceberg effect but...more lying under surface than you see, intuitive connection to the depths.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceberg_Theory


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

The Night's Queen said:


> 6? Your hints are just confusing me more but...6 could make sense?


Right. I don't believe it's typical, but I still deemed it obvious somehow. The glitch is there to represent the presence of fear which will result in (temporary) anxious hesitation / inhibition of action. Also, 6 is a head type, hence the pensive and aloof stances of the girls from the pics. Another element which can be observed is the defensive pessimism depicted through the girl's from the left stare - this form of pessimism characterises most 6s well in my opinion as it's a strategy to prepare for anxiety-provoking events.

The guys in the masks who look ready for a party are what I feel like whenever I am to attend a social event (people won't probably want to hear my dark and troubled thoughts there, why not put this animal mask on, adopt their rigid posture and pretend to enjoy - though at the same time notice how even the mask reflects uneasiness? That's the price I'll pay for hiding who I am. It's like a loop. Because hiding how you feel behind an emotional mask of what you think other people want you to be is likely to result in more anxiety).

* *




_The most important kind of freedom is to be what you really are. You trade in your reality for a role. You trade in your sense for an act. You give up your ability to feel, and in exchange, put on a mask. There can’t be any large-scale revolution until there’s a personal revolution, on an individual level. It’s got to happen inside first._
– Jim Morrison
(it's always been one of my favourite quotes)


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Immolate said:


> Would you prefer a few more guesses before explaining what you meant here? Suggestions so far: 9, 5, 3.


I was going for a silly type 4 collage :tongue:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

owlet said:


> I was going for a silly type 4 collage :tongue:


(I like that you keep getting 9 feedback.)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Immolate said:


> This may be what Paradigm was referring to about the perception of 3s.


Pretty sure it is 



> Is 6 the vanilla everyman?


Don't think it should be put like that but when I see something that's I guess super vanilla everyman-y I do tend to think of sp/so 693 , usually not too far away from truth I would say 
Obviously I agree with 3 for that collage.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

Oh, this one's too easy. Shame that there isn't more scorpion art online.


----------

